# BGA: Is there a UK substitute for EM tablets?.



## 1stwizard (Jun 16, 2006)

As its illegal to buy EM (Maracyn?) tablets in the UK for treating BGA, is there a substitute I could use?

I've heard Waterlife's MYXAZIN (an anti bacterial) is an alternative to EM tabs, but I'm unsure as to this.

The BGA has responded to some extent to EASY BALANCE in the past, but it still builds up over the day.

*I should add, I also have 5 Amano shimps in the tank as well, and I'm always concerned about treatments I've never used before*.

I'm getting a bit down about this problem now, I just can't seem to get on top of it, can anyone help me please?.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Two ways of dealing with BGA are total blackouts for three to five days and EM treatment.

However both of these methods don't treat the underlying problem and if that's not fixed it will always come back...

Are you sure it's illegal to buy EM? Here it can be purchased but with a subscription only. Try calling your local vet, explain what you want it for and see if he/she will give you a subscription...

I'd stay away from the MYXAZIN unless you know what's in it. I'm always always leery of aquarium products that do not detail contents or at least active ingredients.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

You can get Antibiotics on prescription in the UK, but it's very hard to find a vet willing to prescribe them even for a fish that needs them. Trying to tell him you want antibiotics to treat a tank's water would, I think, be nearly impossible. Their guidelines for the use of antibiotics are supposed to be very strict now (except for food production it seems!).

I agree with Laith though, unless you treat the causes of the BGA it will return after whatever treatment you use.

I had the same problem and managed to solve it by giving everything a really good clean, syphoning out as much algae and debris in the tank as possible, then upping the water flow and the CO2 and making sure I fertilised more regularly. My plants started growing more and the algae started to disappear. I also put some carbon in the filter to get rid of any organics that might be a contributary factor.
Here's the thread;
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...3-getting-rid-of-bga-without-antibiotics.html


----------

